# best place to get into Henefer-Echo WMA?



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm looking to go do some partridge hunting and was wondering if anyone knew of a good access point to Henefer-Echo.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Get off the 2nd echo/henfer exit, go back over the interstate & head east on the service rd.....entrance will be on the left---can't miss it


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Aren't the WMAs closed in the winter to protect and give the big game a rest?


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

so i found that entrance easy enough but as it turns out it is closed from 1 Jan until sometime in April. Thank you for the help anyway.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for not going in anyway. Where are you from and how far would you travel? I'll see if I have any alternate suggestions for you.


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm from Roy. I is about 45 Min. I found another spot not far down the road that is BLM property. It was a rough climb but the birds were in crazy number. So many to shoot at. Couldn't reload fast enough. I actually got to choose my shots for easier retrieval. I was sad that I couldn't go into the WMA. I was hoping for some rabbit too. Maybe i will find a good rabbit spot someday. I would love to take my son out somewhere that doesn't involve mountain climbing. What I have to do is find someone that has a good private property and become good friends. lol


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Pm sent.


----------

